# So what's the lake doing now.



## texasrig

With this cold weather, is the push ice building up around the edges yet. I saw where the weekend of the 20th is to be 40 degrees. Just wondering if the ice will cause an access issue. Thanks


----------



## D Man

Gonna be about 2-3 days of temps barely reaching 15 and lows around zero. Yeah, she'll make a bunch of shove ice and lock in the marinas


----------



## island troller

Yes it is making ice out there all the way to the islands.


----------



## texasrig

I hope not, I want to fish next weekend. Just so it doesn't get any thicker than 3", I can break that with my boat. lol


----------



## island troller

Sorry to say that was a true
observation I was stating Texasrig. I'm right there too wanting to get back on the lake with the boat.


----------



## texasrig

Oh well, it will melt.


----------



## fishhogg

With the long term forecast what it is. We may not see the ramps open until the end of the month. That is still 4 weeks earlier than last year!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I'd say next weekend is all but out of the question. I just took these pics from my window. Ice as far as I can see this morning across the lake and the channels are frozen hard with 4" plus. Sorry guys but we are starting over!


----------



## Jim Stedke

Yes indeed but starting over to get rid of 4"s not 8", so it shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## My Demeyes

Magee east marina


----------



## Flytiger61

Just flew over the lake this morning, looked iced over as far as I could see


----------



## texasrig

So it looks like I wouldn't be able to go anyways until after the 1st of next month due to previous commitments, so we're all good. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Papascott

That's why God made rivers!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Papascott said:


> That's why God made rivers!


.....And airplanes....to get to warm fish infested southerly destinations. Like the Bahamas.....maybe an out island Named Eleuthera? Just saying.....


----------



## eyeangler1

Papascott said:


> That's why God made rivers!


... and FLORIDA!


----------



## Eyeonthefly

MageeEast said:


> .....And airplanes....to get to warm fish infested southerly destinations. Like the Bahamas.....maybe an out island Named Eleuthera? Just saying.....


Ahh the bones of Eleuthera and Harbour Island. Gonna be good dreams tonight!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Eyeonthefly said:


> Ahh the bones of Eleuthera and Harbour Island. Gonna be good dreams tonight!


Upper cove, glass window and Gregory Town Harbor too! Wahoo are going strong too. Talk to a guy who landed one that was 143 lbs last week. That's a giant!!


----------



## a.c shiner

I have a question what are these places like b can and the other slang I read can someone help me out here


----------



## JPJ488

There are a series of cans they are off the firing range.


----------



## a.c shiner

I was told there is only certain time you can fish out there around the range is this true if so what are the times I am totally new and I'm just reading and asking questions


----------



## JPJ488

I am not from the area and ever time we have been there we have been able to fish that area maybe one of the local guys can give a better answer but it doesn't seem like it shut down that often.


----------



## JPJ488

hopefully you can blow this up it gives the nicknames and locations


----------



## JPJ488

Actually if you look around "on my app it's at top of page COmmadore 64 has posted a bunch of charts you can download.


----------



## Jim Stedke

a.c shiner said:


> I was told there is only certain time you can fish out there around the range is this true if so what are the times I am totally new and I'm just reading and asking questions


It's more like there are certain times you can't fish. There's a strobe light at Camp Perry and if it's on you're not allowed inside the inner range can area because of shooting events at Camp Perry. Nothing to bother you at the more northerly range cans or down the east side to F so A - F are ok.


----------



## Jim Stedke

JPJ488 said:


> View attachment 202472
> hopefully you can blow this up it gives the nicknames and locations


That's the Vermilion Bar about 30 miles east of the Firing range.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Th map you need is called "reef complex", it's on page 3 of the free fishing charts page in the sticky section.


----------



## KaGee

Off topic, please start a new thread!


----------



## KPI

The lake was froze pretty good today I just wonder why we go on and on about what is thirty thirty where is a can where is f can???? It is very simple just do a search seems like topics go off course and then it is just total questions that have been reviewed before !!!like what net is best please do a search before asking a question or hi jacking a thread let's keep it on topic guys !!!!a simple google search will answer lots of the repeat questions


----------



## Jim Stedke

Iwindsurf for Catawba on Fri calls for sustained winds in the 20s with gusts up to mid 50s and rain. That should put a major dent in the ice. Hopefully the high wind won't last long enough to churn it up too much.

Come on sun!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

There's a lot more ice than I thought!










We will need all the warm air, rain, and wind we can get before we can get these channels and lake ice free!


----------



## FISHIN 2

Ac, best thing you can do is buy a hotspot chart, 10 bucks. Shows all range cans ,inner and outer cans as well as reefs and islands, gives you a good idea of the depth too but they vary with water datum. Camp perry firing range has a certain time thru the summer the inner range is closed but there is a flashing light onshore that is supposed to warn you of range conditions, think sometimes someone forgets to shut it off !!


----------



## texasrig

You get a day or 2 of a nice warm south wind and you'd be surprised how fast that ice will disappear. The right winds and we will be able to get out before you know it.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

I am betting on Sunday morning Friday forecast 20+ S winds and 50 degrees, wind swings to the W on Sat. BYE BYE ICE


----------



## D Man

Shore ice will blow out but I don't think you have a ramp that's open. Ice got thick in the harbors.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

SHUT UP AND FISH said:


> I am betting on Sunday morning Friday forecast 20+ S winds and 50 degrees, wind swings to the W on Sat. BYE BYE ICE


Depends on your definition of "bye bye" but I'll take that bet! 

I live right on the lake and there is a ton of rough frozen shove ice as far as you can see on the lake itself and channels are locked up thick and tight. Only one day where the overnight low will be above freezing in the forecast through the end of the month. I think we should see some opportunity to boat fish in March but I wouldn't hold my breath for Feb.


----------



## Hookedup330

I'll take all the wind and rain we can get right now. That's the fastest way to rid the lake and harbors of ice. Wind bust and pushes lake ice around. Rain get the harbors/ ramps open. Yea sure it will make mud but I'll take a few days of muddy water.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Updated photo from Locust Point.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Thanks Eric, at least there are no machines out there.


----------



## texasrig

I'm surprised there wasn't someone fishing in the pic.


----------



## Hookedup330

That picture is depressing.


----------



## Lunderful

MageeEast said:


> .....And airplanes....to get to warm fish infested southerly destinations. Like the Bahamas.....maybe an out island Named Eleuthera? Just saying.....


Exuma is not bad either!


----------



## Philfish360

Need another good cold snap. Warm weather go away I need a break from work.


----------



## Straley

Finally got a good satelite image of the lake today hopefully the next couple of days opens her up as Jim stekde would say come on sun


----------



## texasrig

She's breaking up, some wind with the warm temperatures and it will all be a memory.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Wind S and then W could ask for more.


----------



## texasrig

Your correct Jim, as usual. With those winds, the boats should be hitting the water by Saturday.


----------



## jarvis7622

tomorrow south southwest winds 23mph hopefully the ice will be gone by the first of March I will be there for 3 days of fishing coming from Rockford IL


----------



## Papascott

texasrig said:


> Your correct Jim, as usual. With those winds, the boats should be hitting the water by Saturday.


I don't see Saturday happening maybe next weekend.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Papascott said:


> I don't see Saturday happening maybe next weekend.


Next weekend would be fine with me, but we'll get out when Mother Nature lets us and not a minute sooner.


----------



## island troller

I think a lot of people will be surprised how open the lake will be by Sunday.


----------



## Jim Stedke

island troller said:


> I think a lot of people will be surprised how open the lake will be by Sunday.


With 16 hrs of sustained winds over 20 mph gusting to 35 & higher, do you think there will be fishable water west of the Bass Island? (at least they took the 50+ mph out of the forecast).


----------



## texasrig

I think being able to fish Saturday or Sunday is just a lot of wishful thinking by most of us. Even if we woke up Saturday morning and all the ice was gone, the lake would be just too rough and too turned up to make any sense about trying to fish it.


----------



## Philfish360

Ok just farted hoping it will change wind direction come on gas get working


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I'm not convinced the ice is going to disappear yet but I've been surprised once already this year. What I will say is access is going to the be hold up even if the lake ice blows completely out of the west basin. The channels are usually what holds us up because winds don't do much to them....we just need warm temps to melt them out. I drilled a hole yesterday that was almost 6" thick behind my place so the channels are locked up pretty tight. This hard SW will likely push some serious ice into Catabwa and Mazurik will require some sun, heat, and/or rain to open it up. Note there are light to moderate N and NE wind forecast starting Sunday night so remaining ice will move around.

There is a ton of ice on the lake right now. We were about one or 2 more days of single digit lows away from getting out and drilling holes. Here's a pic from yesterday afternoon at the #2 light on the shipping channel. Keep your fingers crossed for some heat!


----------



## Jim Stedke

Tried to put the current image from the same camera up here, put ran out of expertise. It now shows float ice and waves


----------



## jmob

There may be fishable water somewhere next week, that doesn't mean you'll be able to get to it.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Still looks like ice to me. I'm sure it's moving though.


----------



## bjp

He said Saturday


----------



## Jim Stedke

Did anyone drive past ramps at Catawba or Mazurik this PM?


----------



## texasrig

Need to wait for the SE wind to hit, followed by the South wind to push all the ice up and out of the way. Then their suppose to get another strong SW blow. If all that happens like they are calling for, it will be gone. I got other things going on for the next couple of weeks, if I didn't I'd have my boat ready for Monday.


----------



## texasrig

Need to wait for the SE wind to hit, followed by the South wind to push all the ice up and out of the way. Then their suppose to get another strong SW blow. If all that happens like they are calling for, it will be gone. I got other things going on for the next couple of weeks, if I didn't I'd have my boat ready for Monday.


----------



## island troller

You know I did Jim but just Catawba. Figured that will be first to open. The wind is still working it but has a ways to go yet. Staying at lake tonight and the wind is ripping really good yet. Will check again early morning. The water is still looking clean yet tonight.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Thanks Al, the satalite image showed that too. Maybe we'll luck out. We might even get a clear picture tomorrow. 

Next week doesn't look real good but it may improve.


----------



## Carpn

Y'all are killing me . Little ice fishing for me . Only made it out twice in Dec . Forecast sure ain't looking good . Least I've got some vacation days saved for the spring bite .....I'd sure like to meet up with more guys from the ogf community this spring .


----------



## island troller

Mazurik is locked in good yet with solid ice. Catawba now has broken/shoved ice all the way up to the pier. It destroyed a lot but with direction today it will still be iced in Sunday I believe. But best thing is my boat just got out shop and is ready to ho again.


----------



## Jim Stedke

This sun and heat should help rot the ice in Mazurik which will make it easier for someone to blaze a trail and loosen things up. Catawba should clear with the predicted Monday winds. Satalite should let us see what's happening out there. 

I'm going to a granddaughter's birthday party. 

COME ON SUN!!!


----------



## Hookedup330

Jim it would be nice if you could make that trail for us. I broke ice before many times duck hunting I'm not a fan of it. Maybe your boats better at brakeing it, i'm sure lots of guys would buy you a beer for doing so. I know I would.


----------



## Jim Stedke

The 32' Marinette won't be going in for a while. Rich is pretty proud of the pricey paint job, and using it to blaze a trail through ice would be a real good way to get my fishin pass cancelled.

There is someone up there that busted it up earlier, maybe he'll do it again. If not the weather will have to do, or someone 30 or 40 years younger than me.


----------



## lhale

Just got back from fishing Metzgers. The channel from the ramp should be open today. Lots of ice floating around the lake but it's all open as far as I could see. She is churning up good right now with this wind. It will be a couple days before she settles down. We did get into some nice gills today.


----------



## ditchdigger

Good satellite pic today! Looks like the ice pushed north. Water looks dirty! Will Catawba ramp be the first to open?


----------



## texasrig

Won't be long now. Wish I could go.


----------



## 2382581usmc

texasrig said:


> Won't be long now. Wish I could go.


even if you get rid of the ice the water is still to cold for fish to be in the mood to move around the reefs I would think


----------



## ditchdigger

2382581usmc said:


> even if you get rid of the ice the water is still to cold for fish to be in the mood to move around the reefs I would think


We catch them this time of the year through the ice? They still need to eat?


----------



## jimvollmar

Jim Stedke said:


> Thanks Al, the satalite image showed that too. Maybe we'll luck out. We might even get a clear picture tomorrow.
> 
> Next week doesn't look real good but it may improve.


looks like ice is gone western end with todays image


----------



## Hookedup330

We got them out there 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Straley

Hookedup330 said:


> We got them out there 3 weeks ago.


As soon as guys can get they'll getting trolling


----------



## a.c shiner

I was at wild wings today it was just skim like the seagulls was breaking eat baitfish at the ramp


----------



## Straley

What I meant to say accidentally hit the send button sorry as soon as guys can get out they'll catch them trolling. Running dhj or reef runners and perfect 10. I bet them fish are Hungary


----------



## jmob

Oh boy


----------



## gjack

Don't know if fish are there but Huron is open and the lake looked pretty good today, go get them boys.


----------



## 34181

Right, we were catching limits ice fishing this time last year. They have just got to be hungry and willing. No one has bothered them in a few weeks.
Here fishy, fishy, fishy. I'm ready to at least try. It is called fishing.


----------



## Hookedup330

I got ya straley. I ment that we got fish in that area 3 weeks ago trolling they will still be there. Someone had said they didnt think they would be there yet.


----------



## ecnadnus

Gjack....Huron river open too?


----------



## gjack

Yes the river is wide open only saw some ice pushed up along the shoreline.


----------



## thistubesforu

Catawba was still iced in as of 5 pm today. Didn't spud it or anything but solid ice at ramp with blow ice beyond it.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Who's fishing today? Call or text xxx gonna be a battle digging through the mud.


----------



## blue dolphin

Johnny you out today need to break in the new boat and maybe fish. Let me know thanks brother


----------



## Jim Stedke

blue dolphin said:


> Johnny you out today need to break in the new boat and maybe fish. Let me know thanks brother


Gary for break in the Huron river is open. If Johnny is out I don't know where he'd launch other than by hand off the shore at Peeble Beach or the like . 

You could run over to Marblehead, I've got early fish between there and Kelley's before, and there's fishable water there as well.


----------



## blue dolphin

Thank you Jim I heard out west is wide open. And water is good. Surprisingly. I think the maiden voyage will be out of the same place as last year except no icebergs lol


----------



## KaGee

Johnny is just being a troll...


----------



## jay2k

No, I think he jig fishes. Oh wait...


----------



## Jim Stedke

With the wind going NE Catawba should open up, but now we have a stiff NE wind to hold us off. 

Oh well, our time will come.


----------



## 34181

The whole next week looks rough according to windsurf stong NE-NW all week


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

There were plenty of places to launch a boat today. Fished all day and was the only boat out for most of the day. We couldn't scratch them all out but not bad after a few days of being shaken up. C'mon KaGee!!!!!???!!!! Quit trollin


----------



## 74chrysler

Johnny were you out by West Sister yesterday? My friend and I were pretty sure we saw a boat out there.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> There were plenty of places to launch a boat today. Fished all day and was the only boat out for most of the day. We couldn't scratch them all out but not bad after a few days of being shaken up. C'mon KaGee!!!!!???!!!! Quit trollin


Where u running p10s 30/30 ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

74chrysler said:


> Johnny were you out by West Sister yesterday? My friend
> and I were pretty sure we saw a boat out there.


I wasn't close to West Sister but I did see you run out there. We fished everything from Cone to the water intake. Did you catch any way out there? And you were the one who pulled up next to me and then took off??


Eyehunter_18 said:


> Where u running p10s 30/30 ?


No I don't run butt plugs^^^


----------



## 74chrysler

I was dropping off my camper, my boat is not up there yet. I was on shore at Turtle Point marina looking toward West Sister.


----------



## idontknow316

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I wasn't close to West Sister but I did see you run out there. We fished everything from Cone to the water intake. Did you catch any way out there? And you were the one who pulled up next to me and then took off??
> 
> 
> No I don't run butt plugs^^^


^^^^^^^^^ this guy. ...he likes to keep his plugs in his pants. Too much trouble getting through all those clothes to pull them out lmao


----------



## ErieBoy75

A bit breezy today fellas. It was BE yesterday and it turned NW overnight. Between that and the rain, the Lake will be mess for a while.


----------



## island troller

Yes I agree as I am looking out of Port Clinton right now. With the warming SW winds this weekend I still have to give it a try. Otherwise its honey do list. Could be some good winds but at least their off shore this weekend.


----------



## Meerkat

Monday looking good. SW wind 10 mph temp high 30's


----------



## FISHIN 2

At least it's not ice !!


----------



## JC heir

Here on the Pa. side, there's ice floating out from walnut launch for at least a couple miles.


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> Monday looking good. SW wind 10 mph temp high 30's


Well that door slammed shut!


----------



## Areemjay

Congrats on new boat Blue Dolphin. Any new upgrades from last year's rig. Last year's rig was pretty nice.


----------



## jmob

We're hoping to start our season a week from tomorrow Michigan waters look really good and Ohio's are starting to clear up. We will see after today though


----------



## kisherfisher

She is rolling 5 footers in Brest Bay right now .green mud for color .


----------

